# Valve types



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 أبريل 2009)

نظرا لكثرة السؤال عن انواع البلوف
المحاضرات المرفقة من شركة bechtel
ارجو من الله ان يكون فيها الافادة


----------



## حسام جاسم (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي سيد صلاح الصاوي.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أبريل 2009)

*Fundamental of valves*

A valve is a mechanical device that controls the flow of fluid and pressure within a system or
process. A valve controls system or process fluid flow and pressure by performing any of the
following functions:
Stopping and starting fluid flow
Varying (throttling) the amount of fluid flow
Controlling the direction of fluid flow
Regulating downstream system or process pressure
Relieving component or piping over pressure
There are many valve designs and types that satisfy one or more of the functions identified
above. A multitude of valve types and designs safely accommodate a wide variety of industrial
applications.​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أبريل 2009)

*Control valve*

ان شاء الله جميع انواع البلوف سوف ارسلها لكم


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أبريل 2009)

*Control valve 1*

*What Is A Control Valve​*Process plants consist of hundreds, or
even thousands, of control loops all
networked together to produce a product
to be offered for sale. Each of
these control loops is designed to
keep some important process variable
such as pressure, flow, level, temperature,
etc. within a required operating
range to ensure the quality of the end
product. Each of these loops receives
and internally creates disturbances
that detrimentally affect the process
variable, and interaction from other
loops in the network provides disturbances
that influence the process
variable.​


----------



## صبحى الشيخ (24 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد التونسي1985 (25 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## القماطي (29 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد العروشي (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل خير


----------



## احمد القرناوي (7 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذه المعلومات


----------



## وائل عبده (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (17 مايو 2009)

مجهود رائع 

مرفق ملف اخر بسيط عن بلوف الأمان


----------



## أووثلاثة (4 يونيو 2009)

thanks a lot
this kind of books can help a lot 
put more


----------



## م_عماد أبوأيوب (5 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## jalnaqbi (5 يونيو 2009)

Thanks alot for your effort.........................


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (8 يونيو 2009)

*valve selection hand book*

​*Description*




Valves are the components in a fluid flow or pressure system that regulate either the flow or the pressure of the fluid. They are used extensively in the process industries, especially petrochemical. Though there are only four basic types of valves, there is an enormous number of different kinds of valves within each category, each one used for a specific purpose. No other book on the market analyzes the use, construction, and selection of valves in such a comprehensive manner.


See attached link


http://www.4shared.com/file/13972566/2a6c1d7d/valve_selection_handbook.html​


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (8 يونيو 2009)

*control valve hand book*

Control Valve Handbook
Fisher controls international, Inc. | 1998 | ISBN : B000H7VIKM | 295 pages | PDF | 3 MB

See attached link​ 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/2995080/ControlValveHandbook.pdf.html


----------



## redwan alhaddad (8 يونيو 2009)

thank alot for your this effort


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (8 يونيو 2009)

*Operation of safety valve*

SEE ATTACHED LINK​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/32360117/c783dd64/operation_of_safety_valve.html?s=1


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (8 يونيو 2009)

*Question and answer about engine valves*

see attached link
http://www.4shared.com/file/43363278/bd277469/question__answer_about_valves.html?s=1


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (8 يونيو 2009)

*Safety Valve Engineering Handbook*

see attached link
http://www.4shared.com/file/77683074/2228e00e/Safety_Valve_Engineering_Handbook.html?s=1


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (8 يونيو 2009)

*valve selection hand book*

see attached link

http://www.4shared.com/file/72077028/dfba945c/valve_selection_handbook_5th_edition.html?s=1


----------



## jijobran (14 يونيو 2009)

شكراً على هذه الكتب المهمة, وفقك الله.


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (15 يونيو 2009)

*Control valve fisher*

كتاب قيم
CONTROL VALVE FISHER
http://www.4shared.com/file/76364209...ndbook-99.html

مع الشكر للمهندس محمد الاكرم


----------



## محمد الاكرم (15 يونيو 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني تحية .


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (18 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل خير على هذا الجهد المبارك*​


----------



## maysem (18 يوليو 2009)

سيد صلاح الصاوى قال:


> نظرا لكثرة السؤال عن انواع البلوف
> المحاضرات المرفقة من شركة bechtel
> ارجو من الله ان يكون فيها الافادة


 السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز سيد صلاح الصاوي هذه المعلومات روعة وقيمة جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك انشاء الله


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
اكثر بكثير من رائع


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يوليو 2009)

VALVE SELECTION HAND BOOK
SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rs44.rapidshare.com/files/4480303/Valve_Selection_Handbook.pdf


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يوليو 2009)

PRESSURE RELIEF VALVE

SEE ATTACHED LINK
http://rapidshare.com/files/14777533/Pressure_Relief_Valve_handbook.rar


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 يوليو 2009)

PRACTICAL VALVE PROJECTS

SEE ATTACHED LINK



http://rapidshare.com/files/117918242/Practical_Valve_Projects.rar


----------



## naiem2010 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*Control Valve Hand books*

see attached link
http://filespump.com/download/9677778-control-valve-handbook-pdf.html


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*valve hand books pdf*

الاخوة الزملاء
الرابط التالى اكثر من رائع
و الله الموفق

see attached link
http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/valve-hand-book-pdf.html


----------



## طارق خيال (14 يناير 2010)

thank you alot


----------



## أبو علاء الحمصي (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي سيد صلاح
و جزاك خيرا


----------



## المهندس شرقاوى (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## حسام جاسم (9 فبراير 2010)

أخي العزيز سيد صلاح الصاوي مشكور على المجهود الكبير .


----------



## sgs_87 (14 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا والله المجازي


----------



## رندة العلام (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا" لكم على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ولكن ارجوا توضيح الرابط 4shared لانه غير مفهوم عمله


----------



## safa aldin (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## virtualknight (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكل من أسهم في هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ibrahim all (18 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررراً جزيلاً


----------



## mhmoood (21 مارس 2010)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (3 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (6 يوليو 2010)

*Operation and Maintenance of different valve types*

*Operation and Maintenance of​different valve types
see attached link

http://www.plant-maintenance.com/articles/compressor_valves.pdf
*


----------



## as3ate (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فارس740 (16 أغسطس 2010)

الــف شكـــر


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ميدو ميكا (14 سبتمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tpozada (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## explorator (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ألف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشششكووور على كل شي


----------



## braq33 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## وسام النعيمي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر ...كل الشكر الى الاستاذ العزيز .....من العراق ......وسام النعيمي.............


----------



## محمد السيد عيسوي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tony h (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*عضو جديد*

*السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## فارس740 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## abdelsalamn (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (29 يناير 2012)

_مشكور عن المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيراً_​


----------



## usa2020ma (8 يوليو 2013)

merc


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 فبراير 2014)

Types of valves - Classification and description - Valvias


----------



## mohamed esmail abd (2 مايو 2014)

الف شكررررررررررررر


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (25 أغسطس 2014)

*Valve types and operation*


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (25 أغسطس 2014)

*types of valves*


----------



## سامي النور (29 أكتوبر 2014)

Anybody has Presentation for control valves


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*Presentation for control valves*

see attached link 
http://www.authorstream.com/Presenta...ontrol-valves/


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (29 أكتوبر 2014)

*Control Valves - PowerPoint PPT Presentation*

see attached link
http://www.powershow.com/view/11eaeb-ZDhmZ/Control_Valves_powerpoint_ppt_presentation


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (14 يناير 2015)

ااااااوكي


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 يناير 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (25 أبريل 2015)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (23 يوليو 2015)

*(Valves (Arabic Course)*

in this course you will learn the valves types,parts and how valves work.


​​​​​​Download
​​​HERE


----------

